# Happy To Get A Reservation Finally!



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

If you are not in California, you might not know that the state parks here have been off the reservation system for months. Starting this morning, you can once again make a reservation but most parks have had half or more of the campsites closed. From Jan. 1 to March 1 it's first come first served except for a handful of parks that they kept on the system. This has all been really confusing and hard to get information on what was going to happen! At least they are open. For a while, the politicians were just going to close them all. Then it was open on the weekends only. Apparently, closing half of the campsites cuts down on maintenace costs. Oh, I forgot to mention that they raised the camping fees. Hook-up sites have gone from $30 to $50 a night.

Anyway, we managed to get our fist choice campsite this morning at Morro Bay State Park for Easter vacation 2010. We are very happy about this! This will be the 25'th year in a row we have camped there at Easter.

Walter


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> <snip>
> Oh, I forgot to mention that they raised the camping fees. Hook-up sites have gone from $30 to $50 a night.
> 
> Walter


$50 a night at a State Park? HOLY SMOKES!!!

-CC


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Yup, $50 plus the reservation fee plus a premium charge for some of the beach spots. The polititions here are making the state parks out of reach for many people. By the way, I justed looked at Reserve America and only 6 of the hook up spots at Morro Bay SP have been taken so far. Normally the whole park would be gone by now.

Walter


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I'd be voting on all new politicians.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

For $50 a night, I hope that "hook-up sites" come with a maid!! Sounds like a fund Easter tradition.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We have reservations for one of the beaches in January that I made a few months ago and I think it was $20 a night but with no hookups. I've been expecting them to send me something about higher fees and to pay up or have my reservation canceled. Hopefully they can't raise the price after you've already paid but this is California and I've seen the government do some bizarre stuff.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

You lucked out on the lower fees! I think the higher rates went into effect 2-3 weeks ago. At one of our favorite places, Montana De Oro SP, the rates jumped from $10 (off season) to $30 year around!

Walter


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The communist state of MD charges 40$ a night off peak at most parks. The ones by the ocean are much higher.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Just spent a week a New Brighton State Park near Santa Cruz. We couldn't get a reservation for one but the sites with electricty and water were $50.00 a night. That's without a sewer hook up but they do have a dump station.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I still like my $17/night with water/sewer/electric in Mexico!!! If I want RIGHT ON the beach it is $25/night. I figure we can walk the extra 50 paces to the beach and save some pesos for more tequila!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Our Governor has missed things up so bad in this state, there is no way that idiot should have ever been elected. He need to go back to making his B movies and leave politics alone. The Govenator was going to close 80% of the state parks to save money, not sure how that saves money, but I heard that if he had closed them the US Government would have stepped in and took over the parks and reopened them.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I wish our problems were only his fault then we could get rid of him and things would get better. We really need to dump nearly every elected and appointed official in the state government to have a hope of things getting better. Since that's not going to happen we're stuck with this mess even when the next person takes over. I just can't wait until I'm able to retire and move to another state.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll stick to the FREE sites here in Oregon....


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

That's why we will go to Oregon for a 2 week trip this summer. Great parks that are superbly maintained that actually cater to the people that use them. I just read that Oregon opened a new park near Portland that includes camping. California has not done a new camping park in years and years.

Walter


----------

